# Phone won't turn off, constantly rebooting. I've tried everything Google suggests. Help, please.



## defacedlawngnome (Feb 5, 2013)

My Razr had an unfortunate experience with water many months ago. After giving up on it, assuming it was forever dead, I moved on to an old Droid X. I recently tried turning on my Razr out of curiosity and miraculously it powered up! However, it restarts after two minutes. Every. Time. It will reboot over and over. I can't turn it off with the power button, instead I have to go into AP Fastboot and hit the power button; this is the ONLY way I know how to turn off the phone. I managed to root the phone with a popular utility but I can't get past the activation steps to flash a ROM before it reboots (even after bypassing with the four corners screen trick, backup assistant still wants to run). Something else that's strange is the phone won't reboot on its own from Recovery, but it will from the Fastboot menu. One idea I've read about is the SIM card may have been damaged in some way, causing the consistent resets, and that this is easily remedied with a new SIM card. I am at my wits end. I really want this phone to work again. I bought it brand new from Verizon and it only lasted about two weeks. Any ideas?


----------

